# Accompanist



## 997gt3r

I have been taking singing lessons for a few years and absolutely have fallen love with . I would love to play a tiny part and contribute to a persons career. I would like to help with nats or university auditions eventually I also have been playing piano for many years ( I have my rcm grade 9). I'm currently don't have a university degree and working on a computer sci degree. Any advice on how you get your foot in the door and what to look into? Do any of you guys do accompaniment on the side what is it like?


----------



## Krummhorn

One of the best ways to start as an accompanist is to seek a church position playing for the choir. Some choir members are very proficient and/or professional soloists in their own right. 

Another way is to contact your local universities to see if there is a need for outside accompanists, however in many cases those positions will be filled by a piano student enrolled at the institution. 

During my elementary grade and high school years I was the main choir accompanist. And that included several spin off groups like quartets, trios, and soloists. 

You may also like to contact your piano teacher(s) to see if they know about soloists in need of accompanists. Your road as an accompanist very well may start out being unpaid, but eventually, when your name is better known, they begin to turn into paid gigs. 

Kh


----------

